# Anleitung für Braun VarioZoom 340 SCA



## Sebastian Wramba (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch eine Anleitung für das Blitzgerät Braun VarioZoom 340 SCA? Oder kennt etwas, wo man diese herbekommen könnte?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## derOheim (17. Oktober 2004)

hallo alleine,
ja, sowas hab ich hier noch rumliegen. Ich versuche gerade den Blitz an der 300D zu betreiben...
Bei Bedarf könnte ich es kopieren

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## bkr (6. November 2004)

derOheim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo alleine,
> ja, sowas hab ich hier noch rumliegen. Ich versuche gerade den Blitz an der 300D zu betreiben...
> Bei Bedarf könnte ich es kopieren
> 
> Gruss Rüdiger


Hallo,

liegen schon erste Ergebnisse vor ob man das Teil an einer Digitalcamera sinnvoll betreiben kann? Ich habe eine Fuji finepix S602 an der ich den Blitz einsetzen möchte. Leider habe ich das bis jetzt nur nach Intuition und mit viel experimentieren getan von da wäre auch bei mir der Bedarf vorhanden das mal nachlesen zu können.

Über eine kurze Mitteilung ob man sich an der "Sammelbestellung" beteiligen könnte wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## derOheim (10. November 2004)

CANON 300D u. Blitzer auf Blende 4 o 8 eingestellt , dann sind die Ergebnisse schon so wie man es bei den Blenden erwartet. Aber in einem Saal auf 10-15 m fotografieren geht schon.Damit kann ich mit leben.
Ich war neulich mal bei Foto Koch in D`dorf und hab mal gefragt ob`s denn vielleicht einen CANON-SCA für`s BRAUN 340 geben würde.Gut das der Verkäufer schon reiferen Alters war - Er konnte sich noch an den Hersteller erinnern und sogar an das Blitzgerät,aber helfen konnte Er mir da auch nicht....


----------



## bkr (11. November 2004)

Hallo Rüdiger,

danke für die Antwort.

Ich werde mal mein Glück mit meiner Cam versuchen. Ich habe aber auch noch zwei Tips auf lager. Zum einen solltest Du dich mal durch die Metz Seite durcharbeiten denn die bieten durchaus noch SCA Adapter an. Die neusten haben jetzt sogar Funk-Kontakt zu einer Auslöseunit und übertragen neben dem Blitzsignal auch noch TTL-Informationen.

Zum zweiten hätte ich vielleicht noch so eine Unit für dich. Meinen Blitzer habe ich mit eiem Canon-Adapter gekauft. Ist ein Drei Kontakt Schuh der an einer "Normalen" Canon Gelaufen haben soll. Ich selber habe wohl hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Kontakt im Zulauf den ich bei Ebay geschossen habe und der nur einen Kontakt hat. Meine fuji finepix S602 unterstützt kein TTL. Ich kann maximal im Automatik Modus des Blitzes die Cam auf die Werte des Blitzes einstellen. (Blende u. Empfindlichkeit).

Bei Metz würde ich hier mal anfangen zu suchen: Metz 

Wegen der Anleitung und dem Adapter lass uns mal die Daten per PN auswechseln!  

Gruß Bernd


----------

